# WINGERS



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I'd like to know what the forum's opinions are on Gunners Up and Zinger Winger. What their major differences are (besides price), and which is the best/most widely used. From what I have seen, these are the 2 biggest winger manufacturers, are there any others that would be recommended?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

With this being a holiday weekend and all, you'll probably get your answers quicker by doing a search on this topic - there have been quite a few threads on this exact subject.

Merry Christmas!!

Andy


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

The Shur-Toss sold by Dogs Afield is a popular winger also. I have used all three in the past and have found Jerry's to be the most dependable.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Look at the thread titled "Son Of A Gun" - Its a product review for Gunners Up smaller winger, but gives good info on the full size on also. 

Personally I like both wingers from both companys - I ended up going with the GU winger because of cost. My full size wingers survived training from last Sping through Fall with no issues and I was very happy with them. 

I have used the ZWs and liked them, too. They survived a training group of 4-5 for a season before the GUs came out, so they too are a good product.

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have used both and will never change from Gunners up. Hands down the best. I have shot several thousand (total) birds through my full size Gunners Up and NEVER had a failure other than a primer not firing from time to time, but that could well be the primers themselves rather than anything to do with the launcher. I have had no birds due to ME not attaching electronics, not putting a bird in the basket, not turning on the electronics? You ask other than price?.Cannot tell you they are equal in all respects except for the price. If you have a ton of money and like the zinger name?you have more money than brains. If you buy three GU you save enough to pay for the electronics. Simple.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have 2 almost brand new GU (less than 20 throws) and one slightly used updated GU that I wouldn't mind selling. I also never had a problem with mine but my Zinger II's fit better in my truck with my dog box. I could sell my Dogtra RRD with them, they are the duck ones as a package. I do not want to ship them. I haven't figured out what everything is worth but if interested make me an offer.


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

> The Shur-Toss sold by Dogs Afield is a popular winger also. I have used all three in the past and have found Jerry's to be the most dependable.
> 
> I have the Shur-Toss wingers and love them. I've never owned Gunners Up or Zinger but have trained a fair amount with people who have them. Neither had problems at those times.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Until recently, I had 4 wingers (2 Zingers and 2 GUs). I recently sold the GUs as part of my move to multiple bumper launchers. I kept the Zingers though - I prefer the Zingers without question. IMHO, the Zingers are a better built product. You do get something more for the money. In three years of almost daily use, I have not had to perform any maintenance other than replacing the rubbers a year ago and occasionally shooting some dry graphite spray into the pulleys, etc. The GUs, however, were a different story ? in one year of ownership, I had to replace the hinges on one and routinely had to tighten the many bolt connections. I was more than satisfied with the functionality of the GU though - it performs its job very well; but it requires more attention to keep it in top performing condition than the Zingers. Also, the release lever and basket eye-bolt on the GU is more cumbersome to use than the simple thumb-like protrusion on the Zinger release. I always cock/load these launchers without releasing the tension on the rubbers, so the ease of placing the Zinger's basket eye-bolt on the release was noticeably different than the GU process. All said, for the price, GU provides you with a very nice product; but if you go with Zinger, you do get a more solid and better built product. I?ll be the first one to admit though, I bought my Zingers before GU was on the market. If GU had been selling its products 3 years ago, I would have gone with the GU based on price alone. Nevertheless, my GU have come and gone, and I still have the Zingers ? I don?t regret paying the extra money now ? they are worth it in my opinion. Best of luck in making your decision.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Stuart Gray said:


> Until recently, I had 4 wingers (2 Zingers and 2 GUs). I recently sold the GUs as part of my move to multiple bumper launchers. I kept the Zingers though - I prefer the Zingers without question. IMHO, the Zingers are a better built product. You do get something more for the money. In three years of almost daily use, I have not had to perform any maintenance other than replacing the rubbers a year ago and occasionally shooting some dry graphite spray into the pulleys, etc. The GUs, however, were a different story ? in one year of ownership, I had to replace the hinges on one and routinely had to tighten the many bolt connections. I was more than satisfied with the functionality of the GU though - it performs its job very well; but it requires more attention to keep it in top performing condition than the Zingers. Also, the release lever and basket eye-bolt on the GU is more cumbersome to use than the simple thumb-like protrusion on the Zinger release. I always cock/load these launchers without releasing the tension on the rubbers, so the ease of placing the Zinger's basket eye-bolt on the release was noticeably different than the GU process. All said, for the price, GU provides you with a very nice product; but if you go with Zinger, you do get a more solid and better built product. I?ll be the first one to admit though, I bought my Zingers before GU was on the market. If GU had been selling its products 3 years ago, I would have gone with the GU based on price alone. Nevertheless, my GU have come and gone, and I still have the Zingers ? I don?t regret paying the extra money now ? they are worth it in my opinion. Best of luck in making your decision.


This may have been true of older GU's but the current models are every bit the equal to the zinger.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Actually, I'm pretty sure the GUs I had were the current full-size model, unless they updated the full-size GU since the new release system came out in Sept/Oct 2004. The two I had both had the new release system - the first I purchased right after the new release system was available in early Fall 2004; the second I purchased in early December 2004. 

I'm not knocking the GU - it's a great product; but in my opinion and from my experience, it's simply not as well built as the Zinger. Nonetheless, with routine maintenance, it will perform just as well as a Zinger.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Stuart, we bought two of the GU wingers in late October, and a third one in late December. They all had the same releases. The third one has different, better pulleys and better rubbers.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Labhead bought one of my newer GU so I have 2 still for sale. I wouldn't mind keeping one but $475 will take both of them. One is almost brand new maybe 20 throws $250 and the other has about 100 throws $225. I do not want to ship but can meet just about anywhere in MN or western WI.

SOLD


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've done a little research on wingers lately, with the help of some PM's to friends here. I've also talked to Richard Davis of Gunners up about his products.

When I decide that my new pup is worth the investment, I will purchase the Gunners Up, with Dogtra electronics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

The Zinger Winger best quality but most expensive.

GU Improving all the time, plus good customer service. 

Your $$ wil go farther with a GU, but the Zinger really has outstanding craftsmanship.

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

I got a Gunner's Up as an early Christmas Present..........I love it.......easy to use, light to carry, fits into vehicle and on my mule easily....It really throws a bird farther than I expected! 

Norene S.
NORDOM CHESAPEAKES


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

I just bought 1 full sized Gunners Up Winger and 2 Son of a Gun Wingers directly from Gunners Up.

The fullsized model was $299.00 + $30.00 freight. The SOG's were $299.00/each + $20.00 freight.

Distance is more accurately 15-20 feet shorter with the SOG's than the full sized. I think the guy who posted 3-5 feet must have worn out latex on his full sized.

The SOG throws a great mark though.

Larry


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

> Distance is more accurately 15-20 feet shorter with the SOG's than the full sized. I think the guy who posted 3-5 feet must have worn out latex on his full sized.


This is a good point and somewhat true. The bands on my full size are a few months old, although not nearly worn out. Based on FOM's pictures and details I would agree that both with new rubbers the difference would be more in the 10-15 foot range.


----------

